# NSW, 16/2 sydney north side, did I mention it was raining



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

A swim would have been dryer than fishing but where's the fun in that.
Crap conditions but there were a few fish around.
I think more were lost than caught.
Learned a couple of lessons.
1: I can't break 60 lb leader from the yak, well I can if I have a spare 30 mins.
2: 20 lb trace is an expensive way to jig, I lost 3 good jigs with 3 good fish attached to them.

I took home kingfish and samson for dinner, so who's complaining.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice fishy.
Who was the arse hole in the peddly boat? Your allowed to hit them with your paddle if they get that close. Must admit a bit hard when your fighting a fish.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

nice story, well told.

Now go and buy some rain-x for your camera lens....


----------



## brant78 (Jun 24, 2012)

Great clip! Loved it. What is your set up re yak etc? Looks great. Also your rod and reel look pretty tough to maul those kingies to the surface. 
Looking forward to next instalment. Would be fun to see the monster kingie bricking you on the reef! Only because it isn't us trying to break a leader that strong! I wouldn't have had the patience and would have cut it at the boat unless you were fishing on super deep water and would have lost heaps of line.


----------



## brant78 (Jun 24, 2012)

ArWeTherYet said:


> Nice fishy.
> Who was the arse hole in the peddly boat? Your allowed to hit them with your paddle if they get that close. Must admit a bit hard when your fighting a fish.


I thought that too. A quick whack over the head with a paddle !


----------



## brant78 (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh and I had to laugh when after you were obviously saturated you tried twice to flick your hoodie up to no avail. Not sure how much good it would have done! :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

BigGee said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > Learned a couple of lessons.
> ...


Hi Gee, that is my heavy outfit.
Saltiga 63 rod, freams 4500, 50lb braid, 60lb fluro leader with a whole squid on it.

I'm going to change the leader to 40lb as I spent 30 mins trying to break my line after a kingy wrapped me around a rock.
Even wrapping the line around my hands at the bottom of a swell nearly sunk the yak but still wouldn't break the line, it was a bloody nightmare.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

ArWeTherYet said:


> Nice fishy.
> Who was the arse hole in the peddly boat? Your allowed to hit them with your paddle if they get that close. Must admit a bit hard when your fighting a fish.


That was no arse hole, that was Gary and my kingy made a b line straight for his yak, he went like crazy to get his lines in and we were lucky I didn't pick up his livie, I had to dip my line under his rudder.

Interesting to see how fast I was towed towards him, kings normally head straight down and don't give you much of a tow.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

brant78 said:


> Oh and I had to laugh when after you were obviously saturated you tried twice to flick your hoodie up to no avail. Not sure how much good it would have done! :lol:


I didn't go prepared for the rain and being bald under a thin hat is bloody unpleasant, the water was running down my back.


----------



## brant78 (Jun 24, 2012)

Happens to us all. What sort of yak do you have? Looks good.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

brant78 said:


> Happens to us all. What sort of yak do you have? Looks good.


Barracuda Ultralight sot


----------



## brant78 (Jun 24, 2012)

Ta. Will look it up. My sport is not so good offshore fishing like you do!


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

nice vid kerry and good to see you up north. at least you had a rain jacket. it was cloudless when I left home at 4:15 so went out without one and it sucked balls. I lost 3 livies to what was probably bonito as none of them hooked up and two came up with the hook spun out of into the yakka (I was hooking through the nose out of laziness but took to bridling after that). A few rats for me on plastics and one on a jig-used-as-a-sinker-on-my-livie-rig - first time I've tried that so nice to prove the method works. I found a bluebottle in my drive-well and in the process of flicking it out managed get the tentacle on my leg. then when I tried to flick that off the wind blew it onto my cheek. thankfully neither sting was too bad and hurt no more than a nettle sting would. I came in at 8:30 just before the weather turned great and the bigger fish came on the chew. winner.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Very cool vid and editing Keza. I had a shower while watching it, just to get in sensaround.
50lb braid and 60lb leader! Sounds like an anchor rope to me. Did its job superbly.


----------



## brant78 (Jun 24, 2012)

BigGee said:


> brant78 said:
> 
> 
> > Ta. Will look it up. My sport is not so good offshore fishing like you do!
> ...


Thanks gee.  I did check and there were two listed there so didn't know which one. Also you have 3 listed so it could make it hard for those of us with limited yak knowledge. I only know hobies so not savvy on other types! :wink:


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

You tell him Brant.


----------



## GetSharkd (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice one Keza.

The fishing gods were kind to those of us who tuffed out the miserable, torrential conditions ( even if I was on my boat ) . The sun come out and dried us out , the bigger kings fired up and it turned out to be a great morning session. I took home an 85 and a 79, all on lollypop size yakkas, nothing on my only slimmie which eventually died ( possibly of a heart attack after being harrassed by Rats ) Plenty of schools about, the sounder was ridiculous at some stages, just needed to look over the side and see Rats everywhere at one point. Good Fun


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

Brent, love the look of your boat mate! If you ever need a deckhand (read someone to catch livies and bring food and beer) give me a yell!!


----------



## GetSharkd (Feb 1, 2012)

paulthetaffy said:


> Brent, love the look of your boat mate! If you ever need a deckhand (read someone to catch livies and bring food and beer) give me a yell!!


 Your on


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

GetSharkd said:


> paulthetaffy said:
> 
> 
> > Brent, love the look of your boat mate! If you ever need a deckhand (read someone to catch livies and bring food and beer) give me a yell!!
> ...


If you had a canopy up, I would have climbed in there and then 
Unfortunately by the time the kings came on strong I had lost all my squid and my jigs.
There were some good sized bonnies in amongst the kings too.


----------



## GetSharkd (Feb 1, 2012)

keza said:


> If you had a canopy up, I would have climbed in there and then


LOL, I had decided to leave it at home as I didn't expect THAT much rain  OOPS :lol:


----------



## brant78 (Jun 24, 2012)

BigGee said:


> Ado said:
> 
> 
> > You tell him Brant.
> ...


Gee and I are cool! He's good on the banter and giving me grief for being able to pull calves but not able to use the forum! :lol: 
I'm not real bright but I can lift heavy things!


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

That's a memorable downpour to break a fishing drought Kerry and twice as sweet as the kingy came in on a tasty sacrificial squid. Bad luck getting snagged and losing the bonnies bejewelled with your jigs though, that's just not fair. Neither is getting a bluebottle in the face Paul


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Love the scrolling video report Kerry. Your yak is truly light and really motors under kingy power. My yakkas were safe hanging around my yak all morning. Jigging saved me from a donut after the 9,638,463,638 drop. I picked up a 74 next to the pros trap. 
Seems the boats pick up bigger fish on livies. Could it be the faster speed or just covering more ground?


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

Highly entertaining keza, Inspiring stuff mate. At least you didn't have to rinse your gear off.


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice effort in those conditions. Love how you looked completely relaxed and comfortable the whole time.

Praise be to god for censoring your head out of second half of video.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I added that drop in post


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Haha - loved it Keza.

Almost the perfect start to the day for me. On my lonesome down at the wharf at 3.30, then a drunken babe joined me to watch the meteor shower under starry sky, and help with the livies. Would have been in, until Avayak and DAC turned up to spoil the romance. Went downhill after that. Passing shower at super-early launch, had the ocean to myself, livey smashed but missed the circle hook, then another shower, another livey smashed but the circle didn't stick, followed by another shower, then a squall, another squall.... then boats and kayaks everywhere, but no fish. Got the shits, and went home early....then hear they came on just after I left. Bastards!


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Nice one Keza, good info there for people like myself who are absolute novices at chasing larger fish offshore. Especially good for me seeing as I am very talented at hooking planets.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

keza said:


> I'm going to change the leader to 40lb as I spent 30 mins trying to break my line after a kingy wrapped me around a rock.
> Even wrapping the line around my hands at the bottom of a swell nearly sunk the yak but still wouldn't break the line, it was a bloody nightmare.


Tsk, tsk, I thought you were all Legendary n $hit. Wrap around your pliers (or lippers) and pull like a T handle. That plus swell should do it. I'm surprised you came back with both hands. I never ever fish over 40, as my weakest link.


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

I've given the leader question a lot of thought, breaking off is hard to do! I starting with 40 over here and see how I go. Loved the music, suited the very atmospheric mood. Cheers, Dave.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Zed said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to change the leader to 40lb as I spent 30 mins trying to break my line after a kingy wrapped me around a rock.
> ...


Well thanks Zed, that's called withholding information, you could have told me earlier  
Last resort was to cut the line but I wanted as much back as possible.
What lb do you think you can break with the lippers ? I definitely drop down to 40lb.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Great report Kerry. Another Keza vid, and some good fish!

trev


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

MrX said:


> Got the shits, and went home early....then hear they came on just after I left. Bastards!


After you left it started to look up Tom.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

keza said:


> What lb do you think you can break with the lippers ? I definitely drop down to 40lb.


40 is the max I can break off the bottom on a kayak.

Sure is a rash of good reports on here in the last week.


----------



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

WOW! That's is real fish. It was worth to get wet. Not only you were using your hands, you foot also kept the bouncing fish secured on board. I wonder why you had beaten the fish!

Cheers
Darwin


----------

